# lgb/aristo/usa track



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Can one of you guru's out there tell me is there a diagram, website, or chart i can get to that will convert lgb track size to usa???????? What is the lgb equivalent of  aristo or usa's 10ft diameter track??????? what is the lgb number for it???????? thanks the Regal http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB Track is measured in millimeters, for instance 1600mm radius. There are 25.4 mm per inch, therefore 1600/25.4 = 63" radius, or 126" diameter, or 10' 3" diameter. 

Hope that helps! 

Robert


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

When there was just 4'. 5' and 6' diameter curves things were less complicated and most LGB, Aristo-Craft and USA track was/is interchangeable in those diameters.

Since then additional sizes have been added by the various manufacturers and they do not all match.

LGB does not make a 10' diameter track. LGB jumps from 8' diameter to 15' diameter.

Jerry

Posted By blueregal on 03/29/2008 10:27 AM
Can one of you guru's out there tell me is there a diagram, website, or chart i can get to that will convert lgb track size to usa???????? What is the lgb equivalent of  aristo or usa's 10ft diameter track??????? what is the lgb number for it???????? thanks the Regal http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal,

Take 300mm times the track size ( 8' or 10', ect. ) & then divide by 25.4mm, this gives the diameter in inches..  This works for Aristo-Craft, USA Trains & LGB track..  China likes to make it simple, instead of correct..  Hope this helps..

BulletBob


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would advise getting a rail bender (the train-li is the best I have ever seen!) Then you can fix any "minor' differences in the radius of your curves!


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 03/29/2008 11:21 AM
LGB Track is measured in millimeters, for instance 1600mm radius. There are 25.4 mm per inch, therefore 1600/25.4 = 63" radius, or 126" diameter, or 10' 3" diameter. 

Hope that helps! 

Robert

Blueregal:

The above statement about LGB track is incorrect. The LGB designations (110xx, 150xx, 160xx & 180xx) are part numbers and have nothing to do with the dimensions, either metric or inch.

Per the old LGB website, LGB track designations, part numbers, and radii are:

R1, Part Number 110xx is 600mm=23.6"
R2, Part Number 150xx is 780mm=30.7"
R3, Part Number 160xx is 1175mm=46.3"
R5, Part Number 180xx is 2320mm=91.3"

These are radii, measured from a center point to the centerline of the track: Double them to get the diameter.

Hope this helps.

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, when did LGB change the radius of R2?

I have some old (at least 25 years) that has moulded into the underside of the sleeper "R = 775"

Oh, and don't forget that the Aristo and USAT "foot" is actually 300mm. So what is marketed as a "5 foot straight" is actually 1500mm or 4'-11" and what is called 20foot diameter is actually 6000mm or 19'-8 1/4" diameter


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna commit heresey (or however the term is spelled) by suggesting that if your layout is dependent on such tight tolerances, you ought to take the times spent on analyzing the minor discrepancies in prebent rail radii, and apply that same amount of time to pull the micrometer out of yer buttocks... 

The rail lengths that we deal with can be physically manipulated (bent or straightened) in such a fashion to mitigate any discrepancies that may arise out on your pike. 

Please don't get wrapped around the axle over such minor inconsistencies...


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried using the quote / rich text editor to reply but got some nonsense computer message that has nothing to do with model RRing. Now I'll try the Quick Reply: 

The 5mm (or ~3/16") discrepancy between the website, my very old catalog and the molding on the track is less than 0.6%. I've seen several instances of these small discrepancies over the years, but never an explanation for them. 

Like Duncan is pointing out, this very small amount is probably within the manufacturing tolerances and won't make a bit of difference on the ground! 

Now to see if this one will post on the 'new' and very difficult to use MLS. 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------

